# Opinions or advice from owners of ......



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

Porsche Boxster S 987 ???

drove one the other day and fell head over heels in love with it, now considering prior to this i was dead set on a Mk2 V6 TT

any opinions, advice, or anything would be very grateful

Lee


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Must be honest (and I've not been an owner so this is just personal opinion) but would choose a Boxster 987 over a Mk2 TT any day.

Different class (no offence meant to anyone)


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

senwar said:


> Different class


...but it isnt is it?!

The Boxter was made in direct competition with the TT (and Z4 etc). Although the Porsche maybe the better looking car, I preferred driving the Audi and its interior anyday!


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Test drove one of these for 24hours exactly this time last year.

Compared to the qS, it was a much better drive :!:

Great handling, great interior (much better than the previous one) What a noise! 

I wasn't completely sold on the looks from the outside though... :?

It drank a 62 (i think) litre tank in 210 miles! The dealership experience was Brilliant... Fresh orange juice with ice served in champagne flutes :roll:

Anyway, back to the car.

MK2 TT or the new boxster?????

If you've got the dosh id have the boxster any day!

Ive never driven the MK2 so cant say if its in the same class as the Porsche. I somehow doubt if it is....


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

One more thing...dont know about you lee but i hated the skinny steering wheel :? It had the most aggressive stitching of any car ive been in. If it were possible to swap it fro the GT3`s alcantara wheel id do that.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

senwar said:


> Must be honest (and I've not been an owner so this is just personal opinion) but would choose a Boxster 987 over a Mk2 TT any day.
> 
> Different class (no offence meant to anyone)


ditto

would be my choice if financially able


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> senwar said:
> 
> 
> > Different class
> ...


The boxster came out in 1996, so wouldn't say it was made in direct competition with the TT - perhaps the other way round. And for me, there's no comparison. Especially if considering a 987.

All about opinions though.


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

to be honest guys, my mind is made up, the porsche was just one hell of a drive, and loved the look more so too

just strange i had my heart so set on the Mk2 V6 TT until the boxster :?

drove the 986 S then the 987 S, and the 987 S was incredible

got a real excitement out of it, 50 times more than my TT, and i loved my TT


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

The 987 'S' is a great car (I nearly ended up buying a brand new one in 2005, and again a used one in 2007), but make sure it's got PASM fitted. Non PASM cars are soggy and ruin the capability of the car.

Early 2005 987's are now available sub Â£30k, but be warned that Porsche only give 2yr warranty on new cars so any private car will be out of warranty at that price. Dealers take advantage of this and inflate used prices, so that will explain the hige price difference between private and trade. If you buy private, factor in the cost of a warranty from Porsche.

If you ask for an extended test drive your local OPC will let you have one for 24 hours which will help you get to know the car and decide if it's for you.


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

a good mate of mine, sales guy at Porsche Colchester was the one who talked me into giving one a go, hence here i am now wanting one and not the TT

he also said what you just said, dont get one without PSM, so thats a definate for me anyway

i wonder if he could sort me out a deal on a warranty if i were to buy private ? can that be done ?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

luciferlee said:


> i wonder if he could sort me out a deal on a warranty if i were to buy private ? can that be done ?


Don't quote me on this, but I think you can get it inspected by Porsche (111-point check?), and as long as you then pay to get anything fixed that they find, you can then buy a warranty? Probably an age / mileage limit on it though to get this done, though with a 987 I assume you'd probably be OK.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

luciferlee said:


> i wonder if he could sort me out a deal on a warranty if i were to buy private ? can that be done ?


Providing you pay to have the car inspected by Porsche, they will supply you with a warranty for a privately sold car. When I was looking in 2007 it was about Â£900 for the year.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

luciferlee said:


> to be honest guys, my mind is made up, the porsche was just one hell of a drive, and loved the look more so too
> 
> just strange i had my heart so set on the Mk2 V6 TT until the boxster :?
> 
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

PASM that Kevs mentions is different from PSM that you mention :wink:

Warranty is Â£925.00 - it's not the most comprehensive, but it will cover the big and costly bits...egines/transmissions. And yes, it can be warranteed if the car you buy is bought privately doesn't have it.
I'd make it a condition of sale that the seller has a warranty put on it - that way you'll not be caught for any pre-warranty issue repairs which could be costly.

MK2 TT or BoxsterS? Doesn't need too much thought 

Dave


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

Dave,

whats the PASM then , i thought he meant PSM :?

would you not think that a private seller think me cheekyasking them to get a warranty ? or do you think Porsche owners would expect that ?

Lee


----------



## vassy (Jul 31, 2006)

PASM is Porsche's suspension management system.The suspension can be adjusted for sport or comfort.

PSM is the stability management (Traction Control).


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

vassy said:


> PASM is Porsche's suspension management system.
> 
> PSM is the stability management (Traction Control).


AH !!!! :wink: i see, is PASM rare as i dont think ive come across it in any adverts yet ???


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

luciferlee said:


> is PASM rare as i dont think ive come across it in any adverts yet ???


Sport PASM and sport chrono plus is a Â£2k option so it's quite rare. Having driving both cars back to back I would say that it is a must if you can find one. It transforms the car!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

luciferlee said:


> Dave,
> 
> would you not think that a private seller think me cheekyasking them to get a warranty ? or do you think Porsche owners would expect that ?
> 
> Lee


Cheeky? Not at all 

There are so many Boxsters for sale just now (look on PH, there are around 300+) Those who want to sell will offer the benefit of a warranty as a selling point.

Remember, that if you do want a warranty you'll have to pay up to Â£200 to have the car inspected, on top of which you'll have to pay out for any repairs to items that will be covered on warranty...nothings cheap at an OPC!
Heard of one or two people who've been looking at bills of around Â£2k just to bring the car up to a standard for Porsche to issue the warranty.

If I was in the market to buy, I'd have no hesitation in working the warranty into a deal...definately a buyers market just now - plenty to choose from (plenty of cr*p too) Go twist an arm or two :wink:

Dave


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Oh I forgot to mention, make sure you try and get one with the 19" optional extra wheels (makes no difference what style). Dealers are *VERY* reluctant to buy 987 S's with the standard 18's as they claim they simply don't sell due to the aesthetics. Just a thought for future resale.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Just saw THIS whilst browsing - boring colour combo, but with that year/spec/milage on paper it's a bargain in my book!


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

this is quite ironic, im gettin more concrete advice on here asking about the Porsche than i did on the dedicated forums asking about my TT 

well keep it comin as i say, it is halping me become wise , which i want

cheers guys

Lee


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Nice spot Kev. Looks like a nice example.

Oh, and Lee, that steering wheel on the car that Kev posted is the thicker sports steering wheel. It's still not as chunky as the TT steering wheel, but it's a lot better than the standard one. Round centre piece versus sort of triangular is the way to tell.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Just saw THIS whilst browsing - boring colour combo, but with that year/spec/milage on paper it's a bargain in my book!


Saw those wheels in the flesh for the 1st time today, on a black Cayman, looked really good. Previously preferred the Carrera Classics, but like the Sports best now.

That 987 is in Belfast though, so not easy to go and have a look :roll:


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

Widget said:


> Nice spot Kev. Looks like a nice example.
> 
> Oh, and Lee, that steering wheel on the car that Kev posted is the thicker sports steering wheel. It's still not as chunky as the TT steering wheel, but it's a lot better than the standard one. Round centre piece versus sort of triangular is the way to tell.


ah ! good tip, cheers matey :wink:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

My father has had both and currently runs a 987 S, great cars, the 987 has a far better interior.

There are loads for sale at the moment so it is a buyers market, most are well specced.

Dealers have an average of Â£8K mark up in every car on the forecourt so beware.

Beware of the engine main seal (between the engine and gearbox), this is a weak point, my father has had 4 replaced under warranty so far, would cost you Â£1500+ to do.

As has been said before there are loads on Pistonheads, happy hunting


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i know the s is going to be always extra special, but the 987 is suppose to be a great car too.

but if you could afford the s, so for it.

are there many porsche specialist independents who don't cost the earth, such as VAG equivalent, APS, MidlandVWs?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

p1tse said:


> are there many porsche specialist independents who don't cost the earth, such as VAG equivalent, APS, MidlandVWs?


There's 2 I know of in Coventry alone, so I guess there's quite a few across the UK.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Owned an '03 3.2 Tiptronic S for a year 2003-2004.

Without doubt the best handling car in it's class - some say even better than a 911 due to the mid engine layout - offers incredible feedback through the steering, brakes and your bum through the base of the seat 

Very expensive to buy in the first place and almost all the toys I wanted were options (Â£Â£Â£...)

Enjoyed the driving experience but it wasn't perfect for me. I found the seats uncomfortable after an hour or so, it was easy to fool the tiptronic box, you couldn't actually see the engine at all due to it's position, and I was never quite sure about the Porsche 'image' :roll:

But pleased to have been there, seen it, and done it :wink:

Replaced the Boxster with my Monaro (now quite heavily modified) and haven't looked back since


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

PaulS said:


> Owned an '03 3.2 Tiptronic S for a year 2003-2004.
> 
> Without doubt the best handling car in it's class - some say even better than a 911 due to the mid engine layout - offers incredible feedback through the steering, brakes and your bum through the base of the seat
> 
> ...


not dis respecting your 03 variant at all, but the 987S that im looking at felt a total diffeerent drive all in all compared to the 986S, i drove these back to back last week and was over whelmed by the 987 ,and found in comparrison, the 986 to be quite "tame" , it was the 987 that swayed me hugely from my original choice of the MK2 TT V6, whereas the 986 was mildly better than the TT

i also drove the 987S which had the Sport Chrono Pack, now for me that was great, gave the car a lovely sound and also the little thing it does on acceleration


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Have you considered a Cayman S?


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

i did do Widget, but they are coming out on average 5-6k more than my budget


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Got mates with a 986S, mk2 TT v.6, 987 and a 987S.

The 987S is by far the best car of the four - having been in them all, then I'd say the Audi, followed by the 986S then the 987.

I had a Cayman (standard 2.7) as a loan car and it was pants. The 2.7 engine just didn't give me any enjoyment, but then I am driving a 996 turbo at the mo. The new 3.2 and 3.4S variants do have a lot more poke to them.

Warranty wise, I would ask any potential seller to pay for the 111 point check and then pay for anything to be fixed, enabling you to buy the warranty yourself, and agree the price based on these terms. (my mate just sold his 986S and did just this). The seal referred to is the "RMS" - rear main seal, a good source of income on the 986 and 996 engines and is Â£1,500 - Â£2k.

From memory after the 111 point check, the work doesn't have to be carried out by the OPC (this is what they told me!!), but you do need to prove it has been done by a 'specialist' (they will re-inspect the car to check). As long as the warranty doesn't lapse then you can renew up to 100k miles or 9 years.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

elrao said:


> I had a Cayman (standard 2.7) and it was pants. The 2.7 engine just didn't give me any enjoyment, but then I am driving a 996 turbo at the mo. The new 3.2 and 3.4S variants do have a lot more poke to them.


Indeed. I had the Cayman S (3.4) and it was superb.


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

Warranty wise, I would ask any potential seller to pay for the 111 point check and then pay for anything to be fixed, enabling you to buy the warranty yourself, and agree the price based on these terms. (my mate just sold his 986S and did just this). The seal referred to is the "RMS" - rear main seal, a good source of income on the 986 and 996 engines and is Â£1,500 - Â£2k.

From memory after the 111 point check, the work doesn't have to be carried out by the OPC (this is what they told me!!), but you do need to prove it has been done by a 'specialist' (they will re-inspect the car to check). As long as the warranty doesn't lapse then you can renew up to 100k miles or 9 years.[/quote]

now thats a good bargaining point, sounds very fair too , cheers matey


----------

